# Adobe schließt kritische Lücke in Flash



## Newsfeed (12 Februar 2010)

Präparierte Flash-Applets können auf die Daten anderer im Browser dargestellter Webseiten zugreifen. Angreifer könnten dies zum Auslesen vertraulicher Daten oder zur Manipulation von Einstellungen in Nutzerkonten missbrauchen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

